# Vergangenheit im Futur???



## Whodunit

Klingt das lustig? Na ja, ich bin vor Kurzem mal auf etwas relativ Lustiges gestoßen:

Als ich mich bei meinem Handballtraining mit ein paar Spielern unterhielt, fragten sie mich auf einmal eine ganz normale Frage:

"Wann sollten wir uns noch mal Donnerstag treffen? Um 9 oder erst halb 10?"

Gut, das klang für mich erst einmal nicht sehr sonderlich. Erst zu Hause überlegte ich mir, es könnte ja vielleicht ein Konjunktiv sein. Dies widerlegt aber folgender (alltäglicher) Satz:

"Wo war unser Treffen morgen gleich noch? Etwa beim Italiener oder wolltest du zum Griechen gehen?"

Das "war" weist eindeutig auf die Präteritumsform hin, denn "wäre" klänge in dem oben genannten Satz ein wenig    daneben.

Blöderweise klappt das nur mit Modal- und Hilfsverben:

"Wann hatte ich mein Klassentreffen? Doch nicht etwa schon am Dienstag, oder?"

Mit "können" kann ich mir keinen Satz in der Zukunft vorstellen.   

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Ich meine, ich könnte das ganze hier    bis ins Unendliche fortführen, nur wollte ich jetzt erst einmal    einen Schlussstrich ziehen. Habe ich ja schon gemacht!

Hier mein Fazit: Diese eigenartige Zeitform (von mir "geplante Zukunft" genannt) basiert auf einer besonderen Form der Zukunft: Sie ist vorher abgestimmt. Ich kann zum Beispiel nicht sagen "Ich wurde Millionär" (anstatt "Ich werde Millionär), denn man es nicht planen, aber "Ich wollte eigentlich später einmal Millionär werden" ist möglich, denn es ist geplant: Ich habe schon immer diesen Traum, und ich weiß auch, dass er eines Tages war werden soll (nicht wird!, sondern ich "wollte" es ja nur  ).

Ich warte auf Kommentare.


----------



## IWantToBe_HelpedRight

Welchen Satz konntest Du noch mal so schön auswendig sagen?

Vielleicht ist es wirklich Präteritum, aber hat eine Konjunktiv-Funktion - vielleicht ist das etwas aus dem Altdeutschen mit Herübergebrachtes...

If I were a butterfly
ist ja auch Vergangenheit

vielleicht ist beides blöd, aber das fiel mir ein. Gute Nacht. Ist 0.10

IWantToBe_HelpedRight


----------



## Whodunit

Danke erst einmal für deine Antwort, aber ich habe daran noch etwas zu mäkeln.   

"If I were a butterfly" ist reiner Konjunktiv, sonst wäre es "... I was ...".   

Das, was mich noch mehr beschäft, ist, dass ich es nicht übersetzen könnte. An unsere englischen Freunde. Wie würdet ihr den Satz denn übersetzen?

"Wann war noch mal Donnerstag das Treffen?"

Etwa auch mit der Vergangenheit?

"When was the meeting on Thursday again?"


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Danke erst einmal für deine Antwort, aber ich habe daran noch etwas zu mäkeln.
> 
> "If I were a butterfly" ist reiner Konjunktiv, sonst wäre es "... I was ...".
> 
> Das, was mich noch mehr beschäft, ist, dass ich es nicht übersetzen könnte. An unsere englischen Freunde. Wie würdet ihr den Satz denn übersetzen?
> 
> "Wann war noch mal Donnerstag das Treffen?"
> 
> Etwa auch mit der Vergangenheit?
> 
> "When was the meeting on Thursday again?"



Genau.

"When was our meeting again?"
"When were we supposed to meet?"
"When were we meeting again?"

Ich glaube, dass man diese Form nur dann verwendet, wenn man um eine Erinnerung bzw. eine Wiederholung einer schon erwähnten Tatsache bittet.  Es hat eigentlich nichts mit der Futur zu tun, sondern diese Forum weist tatsächlich auf den Präsens  hin.  Du musst dich daran erinnern, dass das Modalverb (wenn es eins geben sollte) das *konjugierte Verb * ist, und infolgedessen das Tempus des Verbs rechnet.

"Wann wollten wir uns treffen?" --------- Wir *wollen * uns treffen...
"Wann sollten wir uns treffen?" --------- Wir *sollen * uns treffen...

Darüber hinaus kann diese Wendung auch auf "reine" Präsensformen hinweisen, z.B.:

"Wir war noch dein Name?" ---------- Dein Name *ist*...
"Wie viele Schwestern hattest du?" --------- Du *hast*...


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Genau.



 



> "When was our meeting again?"
> "When were we supposed to meet?"
> "When were we meeting again?"



Sieht relativ vertraut aus, aber    ein bisschen zu Deutsch.   



> Ich glaube, dass man diese Form nur dann verwendet, wenn man um eine Erinnerung bzw. eine Wiederholung einer schon erwähnten Tatsache bittet.  Es hat eigentlich nichts mit der Futur zu tun, sondern diese Forum weist tatsächlich auf den Präsens  hin.  Du musst dich daran erinnern, dass das Modalverb (wenn es eins geben sollte) das *konjugierte Verb * ist, und infolgedessen das Tempus des Verbs rechnet.



Ja, das hatte ich ja in meinem letzten Satz erwähnt, dass es sich um eine geplante Handlung handelt.



> "Wann wollten wir uns treffen?" --------- Wir *wollen * uns treffen...
> "Wann sollten wir uns treffen?" --------- Wir *sollen * uns treffen...
> 
> Darüber hinaus kann diese Wendung auch auf "reine" Präsensformen hinweisen, z.B.:
> 
> "Wir war noch dein Name?" ---------- Dein Name *ist*...
> "Wie viele Schwestern hattest du?" --------- Du *hast*...



Hm, das ist - glaube ich - noch etwas anderes. Man kann ja dann auch antworten "Mein Name war ..., habe ich dir doch gesagt".   

Warten wir mal auf Jens, ob es da tiefere Wurzeln zu allen Sprachen gibt. Elroy, kannst du dich noch so gut in Französisch oder Spanisch ausdrücken, um auch dafür zu sprechen?


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Hm, das ist - glaube ich - noch etwas anderes. Man kann ja dann auch antworten "Mein Name war ..., habe ich dir doch gesagt".



Darum geht es überhaupt nicht.  Es ist völlig egal, wie die Person antworten mag.  Ich bezog mich darauf, dass diese Wendung auf eine sich in der Gegenwart, und nicht etwa in der Zukunft vollziehende Tatsache hinweist.



> Warten wir mal auf Jens, ob es da tiefere Wurzeln zu allen Sprachen gibt. Elroy, kannst du dich noch so gut in Französisch oder Spanisch ausdrücken, um auch dafür zu sprechen?



Dasselbe gilt in den zwei Sprachen:

Qu'est-ce que l'on voulait faire?
¿Qué queríamos hacer?

Comment était ton nom?
¿Cómo era tu nombre?

Allerdings nicht in Arabisch.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Darum geht es überhaupt nicht.  Es ist völlig egal, wie die Person antworten mag.  Ich bezog mich darauf, dass diese Wendung auf eine sich in der Gegenwart, und nicht etwa in der Zukunft vollziehende Tatsache hinweist.



Darum ging es auch nicht. Ich wollte Beispiele, die sich in der Vergangenheitsform auf die Zukunft beziehen, deine beziehen sich aber auf die Gegenwart!   



> Dasselbe gilt in den zwei Sprachen:
> 
> Qu'est-ce que l'on voulait faire?
> ¿Qué queríamos hacer?
> 
> Comment était ton nom?
> ¿Cómo era tu nombre?
> 
> Allerdings nicht in Arabisch.



Klingt gut. Warum geht es denn im Arabischen nicht?

Kiif kaan ismak?


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Darum ging es auch nicht. Ich wollte Beispiele, die sich in der Vergangenheitsform auf die Zukunft beziehen, deine beziehen sich aber auf die Gegenwart!



Deine eigentlich auch.  Wie ich schon erklärt habe geht us um die Form des Modalverbs.  Begreifst du diese Kleinigkeit? 




> Klingt gut. Warum geht es denn im Arabischen nicht?



Frag mich bloß nicht, warum es nicht geht, aber es würde sich total komisch anhören. 



> Kiif kaan ismak?



Ismi kaan Elias, ba3do Elias, w azzinni ra7 ydallo Elias.   

Nun mal allen Erstens: Erstens wäre es "shu" und nicht "kiif," da "kiif" eher auf eine Kondition hinweist.  "Kiif kaan ismak" hieße etwa "Wie ging es deinem Namen?" oder höchstens "In welcher Kondition befand sich dein Name?"  Aber wie gesagt wird die Vergangenheit *nicht * verwendet.  "Shu kaan ismak" hieße, dass man sich den Namen geändert hat, wie etwa in Elsass, als die Deutschen dahin einfielen und französische Namen verboten.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Deine eigentlich auch.  Wie ich schon erklärt habe geht us um die Form des Modalverbs.  Begreifst du diese Kleinigkeit?



Nicht wirklich. Erklär sie mal.   



> Frag mich bloß nicht, warum es nicht geht, aber es würde sich total komisch anhören.



Gut, geklärt.   



> Ismi kaan Elias, ba3do Elias, w azzinni ra7 ydallo Elias.



Eigentlich verstehe ich den Sinn deines Satzes schon, aber alle Worte ab "w" nicht mehr. Was heißen denn azzinni und ydallo? Und ra7 heißt doch "er/sie/es ging".   



> Nun mal allen Erstens: Erstens wäre es "shu" und nicht "kiif," da "kiif" eher auf eine Kondition hinweist.  "Kiif kaan ismak" hieße etwa "Wie ging es deinem Namen?" oder höchstens "In welcher Kondition befand sich dein Name?"  Aber wie gesagt wird die Vergangenheit *nicht * verwendet.  "Shu kaan ismak" hieße, dass man sich den Namen geändert hat, wie etwa in Elsass, als die Deutschen dahin einfielen und französische Namen verboten.



Aha! Na ja, ich werd's mir merken.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Nicht wirklich. Erklär sie mal.



Ich hatte Folgendes gesagt:



> Es hat eigentlich nichts mit der Futur zu tun, sondern diese Forum weist tatsächlich auf den Präsens hin. Du musst dich daran erinnern, dass das Modalverb (wenn es eins geben sollte) das konjugierte Verb ist, und infolgedessen das Tempus des Verbs rechnet.
> 
> "Wann wollten wir uns treffen?" --------- Wir wollen uns treffen...
> "Wann sollten wir uns treffen?" --------- Wir sollen uns treffen...



D.h. obwohl die Bedeutung des Verbes "zukünftig" sein mag, ist die Form immerhin Präsens.  Ist das jetzt klar? 





> Eigentlich verstehe ich den Sinn deines Satzes schon, aber alle Worte ab "w" nicht mehr. Was heißen denn azzinni und ydallo? Und ra7 heißt doch "er/sie/es ging".



Ismi - mein Name
Ba3do - ist immer noch
w - und
azinni - ich denke mir, ich meine
ra7 - (er) wird
ydallo - bleiben 

"ra7" im gesprochenen Palästinensisch-Arabischen entspricht dem deutschen "werden" als Futurhilfsverb.

Im Standardarabischen heißt es schon "ER ging" (nicht sie), allerdings mit einem "fat7a" am Ende: ra7a.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Ich hatte Folgendes gesagt:
> 
> D.h. obwohl die Bedeutung des Verbes "zukünftig" sein mag, ist die Form immerhin Präsens.  Ist das jetzt klar?



Wir    reden aneinander vorbei. Agh, na ja, meine Beispiele bezogen sich alle auf die Zukunft, nur das Verb war im Präteritum. Wo hat da das Präsens etwas zu suchen?   



> Ismi - mein Name
> Ba3do - ist immer noch
> w - und
> azinni - ich denke mir, ich meine
> ra7 - (er) wird
> ydallo - bleiben



Bis "w" wusste ich ja alles, nur der Rest war mir bisher    schleierhaft.



> "ra7" im gesprochenen Palästinensisch-Arabischen entspricht dem deutschen "werden" als Futurhilfsverb.
> 
> Im Standardarabischen heißt es schon "ER ging" (nicht sie), allerdings mit einem "fat7a" am Ende: ra7a.



Wieder etwas dazu gelernt.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Wir    reden aneinander vorbei. Agh, na ja, meine Beispiele bezogen sich alle auf die Zukunft, nur das Verb war im Präteritum. Wo hat da das Präsens etwas zu suchen?



Die "wirkliche" Bedeutung des Satzes.

Was wollten wir tun? heißt Was wollen wir tun? usw.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Die "wirkliche" Bedeutung des Satzes.
> 
> Was wollten wir tun? heißt Was wollen wir tun? usw.



Nein, da gibt es halt diese Nuance:

Was wollten wir tun? --- Wir hatten doch gerade noch was vor, ich kann mich bloß nicht erinnern!

Was wollen wir tun? --- Ich habe    keinen Plan, was wir überhaupt machen sollen (darüber habe ich    mir noch keinen Kopf gemacht)

Im Englischen:

What were we to do?
What are we to do?

Gibt es da nicht diesen Unterschied?


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Nein, da gibt es halt diese Nuance:
> 
> Was wollten wir tun? --- Wir hatten doch gerade noch was vor, ich kann mich bloß nicht erinnern!
> 
> Was wollen wir tun? --- Ich habe    keinen Plan, was wir überhaupt machen sollen (darüber habe ich    mir noch keinen Kopf gemacht)
> 
> Im Englischen:
> 
> What were we to do?
> What are we to do?
> 
> Gibt es da nicht diesen Unterschied?



Na ja, du hast zwar Recht, aber ich glaube, dass du meine Absicht missverstanden hast.  Ich versuche noch mal zu erklären.

"Was wollten wir tun?" bezieht sich auf den Moment, wo jemand "Wir wollen etwas tun" gesagt haben muss.  Also der Satz könnte umgeschrieben werden: "Wir haben gesagt, 'Wir wollen etwas tun.'  Was war das?"

Klarer etwa?


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Na ja, du hast zwar Recht, aber ich glaube, dass du meine Absicht missverstanden hast.  Ich versuche noch mal zu erklären.
> 
> "Was wollten wir tun?" bezieht sich auf den Moment, wo jemand "Wir wollen etwas tun" gesagt haben muss.  Also der Satz könnte umgeschrieben werden: "Wir haben gesagt, 'Wir wollen etwas tun.'  Was war das?"
> 
> Klarer etwa?



Correction: Nun klarer?   

Nee, das klingt nicht so gut wie mit der Vergangenheitsform. So, wie du es vorgeschlagen hast, sagt es keiner. Hier meine umgeschrieben Version:

"Wir haben gesagt, wir woll*t*en etwas tun. Was *aber* war das?"

Man wiederholt selten seinen eigenen Wortlaut, wenn es sich in der indirekten Rede besser macht.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Correction: Nun klarer?
> 
> Nee, das klingt nicht so gut wie mit der Vergangenheitsform. So, wie du es vorgeschlagen hast, sagt es keiner. Hier meine umgeschrieben Version:
> 
> "Wir haben gesagt, wir woll*t*en etwas tun. Was *aber* war das?"
> 
> Man wiederholt selten seinen eigenen Wortlaut, wenn es sich in der indirekten Rede besser macht.



Das ist klar.  Ich wollte meine Erklärung nur noch eventuell eindeutiger erläutern.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Das ist klar.  Ich wollte meine Erklärung nur noch eventuell eindeutiger erläutern.



Na ja, nachdem wir nun über 10 Beiträge    aneinander vorbeigeredet haben, können wir uns dann doch endlich einigen, oder?


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Na ja, nachdem wir nun über 10 Beiträge  aneinander vorbeigeredet haben, können wir uns dann doch endlich einigen, oder?


 
Genau, sofern du mit meiner Erkärung einverstanden bist.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Nein, da gibt es halt diese Nuance:
> 
> Was wollten wir tun? --- Wir hatten doch gerade noch was vor, ich kann mich bloß nicht erinnern!
> 
> Was wollen wir tun? --- Ich habe  keinen Plan, was wir überhaupt machen sollen (darüber habe ich  mir noch keinen Kopf gemacht)
> 
> Im Englischen:
> 
> What were we to do?
> What are we to do?
> 
> Gibt es da nicht diesen Unterschied?


I would translate your German sentences this way IF they appeared without more context:

Was wollten wir tun? What did we want to do?
Was wollen wir tun? What do we want to do?

In other words, I would probably misread your meaning UNLESS it was clear, from context, that you were using these sentences in a subjunctive sense. Would you use "wollen" in such a subjuntive manner?

In other words, I THINK, from your conversation, that "was wollten wir tun?" could have two different meanings, according to context. Or have I misunderstood?

Regardless, I think this is a VERY tricky area, and here's what has me a bit confused: I can't remember reading sentences with such modal verbs without understanding the meaning clearly, from context.  

Gaer


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> Genau.
> 
> "When was our meeting again?"
> "When were we supposed to meet?"
> "When were we meeting again?"


I'm not sure, because now I've thought about it too much, but I THINK I might be more apt to answer in present tense, perhaps not in writing, but in conversation:

"When's our meeting again?"
"When are we supposed to meet?"
"When are we meeting again?"

I'm not sure, but I think your answers are more correct, formally. It's a REALLY subtle point though.

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> I would translate your German sentences this way IF they appeared without more context:
> 
> Was wollten wir tun? What did we want to do?
> Was wollen wir tun? What do we want to do?



Hm okay, that's what I wanted to have, but were my translations wrong?



> In other words, I would probably misread your meaning UNLESS it was clear, from context, that you were using these sentences in a subjunctive sense. Would you use "wollen" in such a subjuntive manner?



Never! Not in this context. I'd never use such a sentence (referring to the future) in a subjunctive manner. That would make it yet less clearer:

Was hätten wir tun wollen? (What would we have wanted to do?)
Was habe er tun sollen? (What was he to do?)

(I can't use the subjunctive of "wollen" here, because it would be "wollten" which is exctly the same as the past tense form.  )



> In other words, I THINK, from your conversation, that "was wollten wir tun?" could have two different meanings, according to context. Or have I misunderstood?



I suppose so. To me it has only one meaning: "was wollten wir vorhin tun?" refers—believe it or not—to the future (in spite of the word "vorhin"), because the action isn't done yet.   



> Regardless, I think this is a VERY tricky area, and here's what has me a bit confused: I can't remember reading sentences with such modal verbs without understanding the meaning clearly, from context.



Well, the good side is that we know what it meant by such a construction when we read it, but the worse side is that there're words that don't work with such constructions.


----------



## Nadietta

...Wenn es auch jemandem interessieren mag, haben wir diese Form auch auf Italienisch. Auf Italienisch: 

[1] " a che ora era poi il nostro appuntamento di giovedì prossimo?" 
" Um wie viel Uhr war denn unser Treffen von /am nächsten Donnerstag" ? 

Wie Elroy gesagt hat, hat es auch hier damit zu tun, dass etwas schon erwähnt worden ist und wird jetzt sozusagen "aufgefrischt"  [?]. Der Termin ist aber zukunftig. 

Wenn ich die Vergangeheit in diese Wendung [1] durch die Zukunft ersetze, wird die Bedeutung nicht mehr dasselbe: 

[2] " a che ora sarà poi il nostro appuntamento di giovedì prossimo?" =) Dies vermittelt "Unsicherheit" der Sprecher bzgl. der Zeit des Termines und dem Sprecher ist die Antwort noch nicht bekannt:  
"Um  wie viel Uhr wird unser Termin von/am nachsten Donnerstag sein ?". 

In meiner Meinung, wenn ich die Vergangenheit verwende, betont dies die Tatsache, dass ich diese Antwort schon bekommen hatte und jetzt erinnere ich mich nicht mehr daran/habe das Bedurfnis, es nochmals zu hoeren.

Bitte korregiert meine Fehler 


Ciao!


----------



## Jana337

Nadietta said:
			
		

> ...Wenn es auch jemandem interessieren mag jemanden interessiert, haben wir diese Form auch auf Italienisch. Auf Italienisch:
> 
> [1] " a che ora era poi il nostro appuntamento di giovedì prossimo?"
> " Um wieviel Uhr war denn unser Treffen  von den/am nächsten Donnerstag" ?
> 
> Wie Elroy gesagt hat, hat es auch hier damit zu tun, dass etwas schon erwähnt worden ist und wird jetzt sozusagen das Gedächtnis aufgefrischt". Der Termin ist aber zukünftig.
> 
> Wenn ich die Vergangeheit in dieser Wendung [1] durch die Zukunft ersetze, wird die Bedeutung nicht mehr dieselbe sein:
> 
> [2] " a che ora sarà poi il nostro appuntamento di giovedì prossimo?" =) Dies vermittelt "Unsicherheit" der Sprecher bzgl. der Zeit des Termines und dem Sprecher ist die Antwort noch nicht bekannt:
> "Um  wie viel Uhr wird unser Termin von den/am nachsten Donnerstag sein ?".
> 
> In  meiner Meinung nach, wenn ich die Vergangenheit verwende, betont dies die Tatsache, dass ich diese Antwort schon bekommen hatte und jetzt erinnere ich mich nicht mehr daran/habe das Bedürfnis, es nochmals zu hoeren.
> 
> Bitte korregiert meine Fehler
> 
> 
> Ciao!



Grazie della spiegazione, mi sembra molto plausibile. 

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Nadietta said:
			
		

> In meiner Meinung, wenn ich die Vergangenheit verwende, betont dies die Tatsache, dass ich diese Antwort schon bekommen hatte und jetzt erinnere ich mich nicht mehr daran/habe das Bedurfnis, es nochmals zu hoeren.



Meiner Meinung nach auch.


----------



## elroy

gaer said:
			
		

> I would translate your German sentences this way IF they appeared without more context:
> 
> Was wollten wir tun? What did we want to do?
> Was wollen wir tun? What do we want to do?
> 
> In other words, I would probably misread your meaning UNLESS it was clear, from context, that you were using these sentences in a subjunctive sense. Would you use "wollen" in such a subjuntive manner?
> 
> In other words, I THINK, from your conversation, that "was wollten wir tun?" could have two different meanings, according to context. Or have I misunderstood?
> 
> Regardless, I think this is a VERY tricky area, and here's what has me a bit confused: I can't remember reading sentences with such modal verbs without understanding the meaning clearly, from context.
> 
> Gaer


 
Du hast Recht; man braucht auf jeden Fall den Zusammenhang.

Was meinst du aber mit "subjunctive sense"?


----------



## Nadietta

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Grazie della spiegazione, mi sembra molto plausibile.
> 
> Jana



... Grazie a te per le correzioni !!


----------

